# Identifying Power Supply



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I found this old power supply adaptor while cleaning up but I don't know what it goes with. Can anyone tell me by just the model?

Sony AC-E454F 4.5V/400mA AC Adapter Power Supply

Sony AC-E454F 4.5V/400mA AC Adapter Power Supply | eBay


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See here Amazon.com: Sony AC-E454F 4.5V 400mA Power Supply: Everything Else


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

If you meant to point me to the "Customers Who Viewed This Item Also Viewed" section, I did not find anything that I have owned, so it can't be that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Product Features

Power Sony products and many other products that take 4.5V 400mA

Product Description
Sony AC-E454F 4.5V 400mA Power Supply


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Alright, well in that case I'll get rid of it. Chances are pretty good that if whatever it was previously used for has not needed it until now, it won't anymore.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

or stick it on ebay if you have all the parts


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I might. I'm just too lazy to ship things out. I usually just buy things only online. But thanks, that was smart to suggest.


----------



## akcurtis01 (Oct 14, 2012)

I had one for my sony CLIE (I think).


----------

